# MOT near Newport Gwent, NP12 area



## AlphaPets (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi,

Have a Bessacarr E795 which requires a MOT at the end of the month. Any recommended centres please?

Thanks


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I have started to use the local council garage for MOT's

so try Newport Council http://www.nt-mot.co.uk/

if not pop over to the Cardiff Council's workshop in Grangetown Cardiff

I prefer to use them as they don't go looking for work to charge you for or try ripping you off with headlight adjustments etc you just get an honest MOT

you also save about a tenner on the usual price

The vehicle repair workshop at Clare Road is equipped with the latest brake and emissions testing equipment for all council vehicles in its fleet. MOT testing of privately owned Class IV, Class VL and Class VII vehicles is available by appointment. Please ring 029 2034 3581 for more information.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I can recommend the Newport bus depot : Newport Transport Ltd
160 Corporation Road, Newport, NP19 0WF
Tel: 01633 670563 Fax: 01633 242589
They don't look for work, nice clean waiting room.


----------

